# Restaurants in Moscow (your opinion)



## PaulGO (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello there!
I came to Moscow for the first time. The work I got to do is a research concerning dining out in Moscow. And I need your help and opinion folks on how is it going here? How do you like the quality of food, beverages, hospitality? What do you think is missing in Moscow’s cafes and restaurants? Does the quality satisfy the price? What can you say about interior of restaurants?
Which restaurant could you advise to 40 years old American? 
Thanks!


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

there so many such places...
Note, restaurants of Aram Mnatsakanov 

and Novikov places, oh yea


----------



## SG Companion (Jul 10, 2014)

If you want to taste Russian (Siberia) food, go to "Altay". Nice place but too far from center.


----------



## SG Companion (Jul 10, 2014)

Also good restaurant - Ragout (Belorusskaya or Prospekt Mira)


----------

